# Can't access settings in BIOS for RAM timings and voltage



## Zenball (Mar 13, 2008)

I just bought 2 gigs of OCZ DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM. Installed them but wouldn't boot at all. Complete silence.

I put my old pre-installed RAM stick in slot 1, plus a new OCZ stick in slot 2, thinking it was because the voltage was too low. It started. Went into the BIOS and couldn't find any settings that could alter anything to do with RAM - timings, voltage, anything. ARGH! It seems to be the most limited BIOS in existence. So my RAM is running decidedly under par. 

I'm guessing I might have to upgrade my BIOS, but am a noob - hoping that someone will provide a simple, easy solution. If not, if anyone could point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.

System specs below:



CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium D 805, 2666 MHz (20 x 133)
Motherboard Name ECS RC410-M2 (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset ATI Radeon Xpress 200
System Memory 2048 MB (DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Nanya NT1GT64U8HA0BY-37B 1 GB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM2: OCZ XTC Platinum Rev.2 OCZ2P800R21G 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-5-5-13 @ 333 MHz) (3-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
Version R02-A3
Release Date 06/02/2006
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method 64-bit ECC
Error Correction None
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Types DIMM
Supported Memory Voltages 2.9V
Maximum Memory Module Size 4096 MB
Memory Slots 2

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.66GHz
External Clock 133 MHz
Maximum Clock 2660 MHz
Current Clock 2660 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.3 V
Status Enabled
Socket Designation socket 775


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Try installing the OCZ. Then clear the CMOS:
Unplug the power cord
Remove the small coin like battery from the motherboard
Move the clr_cmos jumper from pins 1-2 to pins 2-3 for 15 seconds then return to pins 1-2.(the clr_cmos jumper is located next to the SATA connectors near the battery) 
Reinstall the battery, plug in the power cord and power on.
If the system POSTs then enter the BIOS and load setup defaults.

Your motherboard doesn't support DDR800 but it should be backwards compatible.

Let know us know how it goes.:wave:


----------



## Zenball (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but alas, it didn't work. - 

Didn't POST.

The CMOS reset alright - I installed the old stick again plus an OCZ stick, and it booted.

So, is there no way with this motherboard that I can set RAM timings and voltages? Will the two OCZ sticks simply not work?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

View attachment RC410-M2.pdf


Sometimes motherboards have a key configuration that allows advanced access. My gigabyte for example, you need to press CTRL F1 to access all the settings. Read your motherboard manual.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I looked through the manual last night before I replied and it doesn't appear to any RAM adjustments, which is odd because it has some limited CPU adjustments. Although, voltage adjustment wasn't one of them. 

You can try a BIOS update but it is unlikely that ECS would add much in the way BIOS tweaks for a lowend MATX board. 

You might want to exchange the DDR800 for DDR667. Since your board doesn't seem to have OCing features and doesn't support DDR800 there's no benefit to having DDR800 in your particular case.

BTW, you should take BFs advice and read through the manual. It's possible that I missed something. 

Keep us posted. :wave:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeh i had a look too, but couldn't see much. Bios update is a good suggestion.


----------

